# Take your cat chowmein and shove it



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Mayor Bloomberg urged New Yorkers to boycott a Chinatown restaurant that is being investigated for allegedly charging non-Chinese customers more for their meals.

"If nobody goes to that restaurant, then they won't make any money and they'll go out of business," Bloomberg said when asked about the Daily News' exclusive Sunday story on the Canal Seafood Restaurant.

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/501726p-423014c.html


----------

